# What species of tadpole?



## XxFrogxX

I recently ordered 12 early tadpoles from Carolina Biological. Beforehand, I had emailed them asking what species the tads will be and they said Rana pipiens (northern leopard frog). However, on the bag I just got my tadpoles in, it says that the tads are bullfrogs. Could anyone help tell what species the tads are?



















I can get more pictures if necessary.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chris S

These do indeed look like Lithobates catesbeianus (American Bullfrog). They look very similar to a Northern Leopard frog, Pickeral frog and Green Frog tadpoles, but the telltale is seeing black spots on the dorsal fin, and spots being absent on the ventral fin. Pipiens would have a more mottled dorsal and ventral fin, and usually clearer than a Green frog. Green vs Pickeral/Northern Leopard are extremely hard to differentiate without very clear photos.

As an FYI, Rana pipiens is now refered to Lithobates pipiens (as are the rest of the the American Water Frogs family, as of 2006).

These are not legal to keep as pets in Canada without a special permit, not sure about the U.S. though! With things like Chytridiomycosis lingering around, its best just to make sure you never release any of these back into the wild!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris S

I was going to add, up here a tadpole of that size would still be a year and a half or so from morphing out! I suspect if you keep them warmer they can morph within a year though.


----------



## XxFrogxX

Chris S said:


> These do indeed look like Lithobates catesbeianus (American Bullfrog). They look very similar to a Northern Leopard frog, Pickeral frog and Green Frog tadpoles, but the telltale is seeing black spots on the dorsal fin, and spots being absent on the ventral fin. Pipiens would have a more mottled dorsal and ventral fin, and usually clearer than a Green frog. Green vs Pickeral/Northern Leopard are extremely hard to differentiate without very clear photos.
> 
> As an FYI, Rana pipiens is now refered to Lithobates pipiens (as are the rest of the the American Water Frogs family, as of 2006).
> 
> These are not legal to keep as pets in Canada without a special permit, not sure about the U.S. though! With things like Chytridiomycosis lingering around, its best just to make sure you never release any of these back into the wild!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you! Looks like 12 are bullfrogs and 1 of them is a green or leopard frog (spots on both fins).


----------



## Chris S

XxFrogxX said:


> Thank you! Looks like 12 are bullfrogs and 1 of them is a green or leopard frog (spots on both fins).


If you can get a picture, I can try to ID for you. Try to get a picture of the dorsal/ventral fin and of its mouth if possible.


----------



## XxFrogxX

Chris S said:


> If you can get a picture, I can try to ID for you. Try to get a picture of the dorsal/ventral fin and of its mouth if possible.


I tried to get some pictures, I can try to get clearer ones if needed:




















The tadpole in the front is the one I suspect to not be a bullfrog.





































Here are an assortment of other photos as I tried to capture its mouth. The tadpole kept swimming around so it was really hard to get any photos.


----------



## Chris S

I would say it is hard to tell, but if I had to make a call I would say this is a Northern Leopard frog or a Pickerel Frog.

At least you got one!

You may want to separate it out, he will start to transform a lot faster than the catesbeianus.


----------



## XxFrogxX

Chris S said:


> I would say it is hard to tell, but if I had to make a call I would say this is a Northern Leopard frog or a Pickerel Frog.
> 
> At least you got one!
> 
> You may want to separate it out, he will start to transform a lot faster than the catesbeianus.


Ok, thank you so much for your help!


----------

